# Overweight and the Harrison Court system



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I think anyone that owns a commercial vehicle can appreciate this one.

Good Friday 2010 we had to make up for a bad rain out that lasted 2 days. We were doing a site job in Harrison New York that included roughing in the driveway. 

We were hauling in processed stone aggregate to build the base for an asphalt driveway. About 8000 sft so at 12 inches deep, it needed a butt load of material to be trucked and placed.

We get pulled over by the rudest most arrogant F head you could possibly imagine. He insisted we were hauling fill, not gravel base, and after he scolded my crew and foreman he made the driver follow him to the scale house.

The truck is registered in both Connecticut and New York (apportioned)with a GVW of 72K, but the lift axel is not recognized in New York unless you have a divisable load permit or overwieght pemit, which you cannot obtain unless you are a new york registerd truck with apportioned Connecticut, not the other way around.

Anyway, we get a ticket for overwieght as well as a ticket for hauling fill in the town of Harrison without a town of harrison permit to do so.

I've been in this buisness for over 25 years and never heard of such BS but being its New York, anything is possible. 

So I have to appear for the fill thing last month, and of course, theres no getting around it. You have to have a special Harrison truck registration to haul fill in the town of harrison. The permits are about $300 or $400 per truck. So I get whacked with a $2000.00 fine and I still had to spend 1200 in permits to boot. In retrospect I could have probaly beat it by using the fact that it was driveway foundation material and not fill, but I dont think too quickly on my feet and I just took the hurt like the good soldier I am. 

Today was the overweight hearing. This is where it gets real good. I got the letter informing me of the hearing a month ago. It said I will have to get to the court house at 9:AM for a "conference with a prosicuter to see if a plea can be reached". So in my mind I imagine pretty much how it works in a Connecticut court. You get there a little early, sign in. First come first serve, You sit and talk to an actual prosicuter that is able to make eduated professional judgements. You widle it out. Pay the fine and lick your wounds like a big boy. Man was I ever wrong. 

So I get to court at 8:30, stand in line, court finaly opens at 9:15, I have to go into the court room, wait for his honer to appear, then the weirdest thing starts to happen, while you are forced to sit and listen to crimnal court police officers, patrol men not leutenents or captains, just regular old patrol men, begin taking files, calling names out and you have to go into the lobby when your name is called. 

The cop stands in as the prosicuter to listen to what ever you have to say and decides if the case deserves disposition or not. Do you F n beleive that, a Fn cop. Lets face it, most of those clowns are degenerates that now have permission to carry guns. The usual difference between them and any other glom from the street is they wear a uniform and like to break stones on anyone they dont know, but if you happen to know one or two, your in like flint.:furious:

So of course after all that *****, he insists theres nothing he can do about it and I have to either request a trial or pay the fine. But heres the best part, he cant tell you how much of a fine you may face so it can be a suprise. A huge suprise.

So now I have to hire another scum bag, I mean attorney. I still cant beleive how corrupt that system down there must be. Nice.... Cop, judge, jury, and hang man all in one. Well I guess it saves money???????


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

A permit to haul fill, never heard of that. I haul fill every day and live in New York, just not this town thank god. I bet the largest trucking company in that town has a brother that sits on the town board or maybe he does!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Its painfully obvious that pretty much everything to do with public service there is on the take and very corrupt. 

The fill thing comes to a shock to anyone that hears of it. I understand they don't want just anyone filling in a property but this is a very ugly way of doing things. I'll pretty much bet your right. Its a building code violation and I'm sure the head building official has a connection with the biggest trucking operation there. 

How can a building department issue a building permit for a new house with it noted on the accepted plans that fill or gravel will need to be introduced to the site, and not tell the builder of excavator they need a special permit to do that. 

And now, today, the cop that gives you the ticket gets to sit in as an "impartial judge" over your case. Then to top it off after an official letter from the court itself says you'll have a chance to plea, the cop tells you he won't work on it with you in a plea arrangement. Your only choice is to knuckle under or hire a lawyer. 

I'll admit I have a real issue with 99% of most government or municipal employees and todays experience just fuels my fire. I just cant stand gloms. Fn municipal slugs living off my hard work. Its like having a tick lodged between my legs on my scrotum. You just want to pluck them and squash them.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

In NYC you need alisence from the NYC BIC to haul fill . The application is 5,000 and then you still have to register every tuck for another 500 a pop each


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

You'd expect that sort of BS in the city. Everyone there is on the take and its no secret. If you dont tip a door man there forget about getting anything done. 

Oddly enough, I think the common theme seems to be the closer to the city, the worse the level of $h!t and corruption. I suppose when I go to the city I accept it as such and its somewhat entertaining to see how the slugs that work for the city, actually run and own it. But when I see it outside of the city, it frustrates the crap out of me. 

I remember how discusted I felt in Vegas when I realized everyone wanted to get into your pocket and that the way I feel about this. 

I've had somewhat similar experiences in Bronxville also, which is in Westchester county but closer to the city than Harrison. Yet in Bedford or Katohna this sort of nonsense doesn't play. Probably because the wealthy residence in upper westchester would sue the crap out of the town and own their a$$'s

I always had good experiences in the more rural suburbs where really, you'd think there would be a hard core good ole boy network. I guess the old days of NYC with criminal influence in almost every thing that gets done is replicated in the most surrounding municipalities.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Harrison, like Westport, is the EPITOME of Wealth............Need I say more?


Bronxville as well.


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

Politely fight it and win! Oh and double your prices in that town. Do you work there often? Was a local guy trying to push you out? Here in MA, local laws can not supercede state law without an appeal to the legislature. I'm not lawyer, but I'd find one that knows their way around that court house. Good luck, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We have some problems around here too with truck enforcement, but only from the Sheriffs office. The County Sheriff office here has a couple of guys that are funded by Federal or CVSA money, their main job is truck enforcement. And they are far worse that the State Patrol.

About a month ago we are paving a street that we had to widen for left turn lanes, etc. Now all the trucks around here use steerable lift axles, you cannot back up with the axles down. So this sheriff stops by and wants to talk to who is in charge. The trucks are staged on a lot we are developing waiting their turn. He tells me he had better not see those trucks on the street with lift axles up. So I go and tell the drivers what he said. Later he comes by and is having a fit because the trucks are backing up to the paver box with their axles up. Luckily the county inspector who has to be onsite for public paving jobs and I calm him down. And like I told him he knows that you can't back a truck with steerable lift axles down, the tires turn sideways.

This guy has been a pain in my side for quite a few years now. It started when he pulled me over hauling our excavator, and I didn't have a county oversize permit. I had the state oversize permit, and didn't know that the county had started requiring their own permit. Ever since he is always pulling us over and checking our trucks, or is giving us the evil eye as we drive by if he has someone else pulled over. And the great thing is he has never been able to give us another ticket everything has always been in order, never overweight, equipment and paperwork in order, etc. And from what I was told by the regular sheriff's is that he has a quota and has to pull over a certain amount of trucks and check them out. But it is a pain wasting at least half a hour or more, especially when he pulls out those portable scales.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

And that my friend is why I dont work in harrison. Too much headache!!! BTW Vinny I met your cousin Paul the other day... nice guy!


----------



## duramacc4500 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Vinny I know how you feel. Have friends of the family that live in Harrison and I was responsible for the machine work to do an underpinning job on there garage. 
Corrupt is an understatement as to how there building department works. Whoever signed off as building inspector for the footings on that garage must have had his pockets full off the green bills. 
No virgin soil or bedrock, boulders stacked loosely on top of one another and fill dirt to bring up the elevation. All to keep the cost down and not pour more concrete, or do helical piers. Mind you the garage footings failed, and the garage was completely demo'd down to the original footings. And then the gc starts his new poured concrete walls on get this, THE OLD FOOTINGS. Mind you the original garage was ready to fall down and detach itself from the house. Long story short entire perimeter of garage footings underpinned (fun to say the least trying to dig out boulders from under a footing 12 ft below grade, and no bedrock till 6-8ft below footings). Garage floor slab removed, local item 4 removed to same grade as exterior soil elevation. Pier poured in center with rebar tying down and into pier. 
All of this work done with mini excavator and mini tracked loader due to site restrictions and access. 
When i heard of the fill permit i was dumbfounded too. We hauled about 60 yards of the item 4 to sons house nearby to use as base for future patio. I stopped any more hauling to or from the house after that. Trying to find someone to haul in the gravel for the garage was tough too.
All that work and money spent to remedy to save the garage from falling down, son receives a fine for hauling in material without a building permit.$1500 dollars i believe. Harrison stinks for me no matter how much money the homeowners have.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Harrison, like Westport, is the EPITOME of Wealth............Need I say more? Bronxville as well.


I was suprised at the level of wealth down in Bronxville. But the job I tried (get it, "tried") to do down there.... Lets just say it was like living in an episode of the Saprano's. In the end there was no getting around it. A very serious good ole boys club with the contractors that control that town directly controling the building officials and if you werent part of the club, forget working there.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Kgmz said:


> He tells me he had better not see those trucks on the street with lift axles up. So I go and tell the drivers what he said. Later he comes by and is having a fit because the trucks are backing up to the paver box with their axles up........ But it is a pain wasting at least half a hour or more, especially when he pulls out those portable scales.


Same nonsense here. A bunch of overfunded formerly abused children that get their jolly's from hurting the working man while they rob your tax dollars to feed their own larva. Fn leach's


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

RPC470 said:


> And that my friend is why I dont work in harrison. Too much headache!!! BTW Vinny I met your cousin Paul the other day... nice guy!


As kids we spent many a summer day at their house in the pool. For us living in Stamford near the highway being up there was really going into the country. Now its at funerals when we see each other. Tell Paul I said Hi if you see him again.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Corruption is everywhere. I live in Luzerne county which has received national attention for a "cash for kids" scandal. Two county judges were caught recieving kickbacks for sending juveniles to a privately run detention center. So far, they have arrested over 30 public officials in this county and they are still investigating.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/02/23/pennsylvania.corrupt.judges/


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Vinny,

Thank you for reminding me to be thankful for living where I do. It will be 25 years in Oct. since I left Stamford. 

Sorry all this crap is happening for you though. How hard would it be to get together soon?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Nick, PM or email me. Email is better


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

*This isn't really that hard guys...*

Come on...we build stuff right? So build a working replica of Frenchman Mr. Guillotine's "National Razor". Lay it out on a lowboy, back into the town square and winch that bad boy vertical. Then walk into town hall and grab the first pestilent little teat sucker that you can get your fingers on the neck of, drag their squirmin', pasty, arrogant little a$$ out side by the lips of their vagina and tie'em down on the tilt board...face up so they can see it comin'. :clap::clap::clap:

Before ya get through more than a handful of the disreputable little puddles of cum I believe you will have made your point. It is truly time for us to rise up and slay these little pustules. I'm closer to D.C. so my vision is to see all of the Senators heads on pikes lining the old Arlington Memorial Bridge in the shadow of Robert E. Lee's house. Eventually I'd like to repave Pennsylvania Ave. with the rest of Congress. We could tan them the way the Eskimos do. Stretch 'em out on a wooden frame, lay'em over a ditch, and then everybody in the tribe pisses on the hide as it shrinks and dries in the sun. It takes weeks to complete the process, but I do believe that it would prove to be the highest and best use for the available resource. Probably should be worth some LEED Cert. points. :w00t:

Sometimes even reasonable men feel the need to hoist the black flag and begin slitting throats...Arrrrgh! irate:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A little angry there John?

I think we can clean up the Government with treatments that are a bit less harsh. :shutup:


But it's good to see you're on the right side.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

*I'm all ears...*

If you've got a better solution please feel free to regale me. I am admittedly a tad stern in my perspective,  but only because I do fully understand the depth of depraved greedy B.S. that we're dealing with here. Harrison is just a microcosm of D.C. and every level of career politician's self enriching felching that goes on every day because we haven't resorted to floggings. I swear that would we just bring back the stocks and maybe have a mean little Malaysian man take a bamboo cane to a few of their bare arses in Prime Time, I think that we'd see a lot more Mr. Smiths and a lot less greedy whores.

It's all about risk and reward. The risks are minimal because Americans are so used to getting screwed that they're desensitized to all but the most outrageous. Even then all these guys do is step up to the podium and give a tearful tale of woe about only being human and they're right back at it. Reward wise...you can't even begin to imagine. Wealth and power on a scale that defies the average citizens comprehension. The old royals of Europe never had it so good. Eat, drink and do Mary. Then take a junket to Dubais for the weekend, maybe some huntin' in Denali and then back for some more Mary before taking a fact finding trip to Italy to try to figure out why the Italians won't buy stuff that we don't even make anymore. It's infrigginsane. Golf courses that you only see in your dreams, corporate luxury yachts and jets, weekend getaways to any place on earth. It's their own little version of Marie Antoinette's "let them eat cake".


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

John Galt said:


> If you've got a better solution please feel free to regale me. I am admittedly a tad stern in my perspective,  but only because I do fully understand the depth of depraved greedy B.S. that we're dealing with here. Harrison is just a microcosm of D.C. and every level of career politician's self enriching felching that goes on every day because we haven't resorted to floggings. I swear that would we just bring back the stocks and maybe have a mean little Malaysian man take a bamboo cane to a few of their bare arses in Prime Time, I think that we'd see a lot more Mr. Smiths and a lot less greedy whores.
> 
> It's all about risk and reward. The risks are minimal because Americans are so used to getting screwed that they're desensitized to all but the most outrageous. Even then all these guys do is step up to the podium and give a tearful tale of woe about only being human and they're right back at it. Reward wise...you can't even begin to imagine. Wealth and power on a scale that defies the average citizens comprehension. The old royals of Europe never had it so good. Eat, drink and do Mary. Then take a junket to Dubais for the weekend, maybe some huntin' in Denali and then back for some more Mary before taking a fact finding trip to Italy to try to figure out why the Italians won't buy stuff that we don't even make anymore. It's infrigginsane. Golf courses that you only see in your dreams, corporate luxury yachts and jets, weekend getaways to any place on earth. It's their own little version of Marie Antoinette's "let them eat cake".


hey rick, "pipeguy"......you meet your twin/neighbor yet?


----------

